# Recoveryboot via PXE

## ricciderprinz

Problem:

Laptop Bluescreen und kann nicht mehr booten 

Abgesicherter Modus geht nicht

3 Install CDs koennen nicht booten (wahrscheinlich CD kaputt)

Hab keinen Brenner, kein Floppy

Wie kann ich von einem W2K ueber Netzwerk Linux booten mit dem ich datein von C (FAT32) auf D/E (NTFS)

verschieben. Hab irgendwo gelesen NTFS geht jetzt? Ich habe mir gedacht ich koennte ueber SSH mit WinSCP die Datein einfach verschieben. 

Brauchte dazu ein passendes Bootimage fuer den TFTP und wie man diesen richtig einstellt. habe tftpd32.

Ich bin auch fuer ein Windowsimage, ein XP Setup Boot image(weil CD hab ich ja nur kann sie nicht booten) oder jede andere Loesung mit der ich die Datein von C nach D bekomme offen. Kein Image der Partition da zuwenig Speicherplatz am Standgeràt! 

Is halt ein LinuxForum deshalb mein Ansatz

thx

raphiLast edited by ricciderprinz on Mon Jul 31, 2006 7:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## think4urs11

Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Diskussionsforum.

technisch durchaus interessante Fragestellung; evtl. weiß jemand ja etwas brauchbares zum Thema 'Recoveryboot via PXE'.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo ralphi,

ich weiss nicht genau wie du dir das mit dem Windows-Boot-Image vorstellst oder wo du eins herbekommen würdest.

Aber wenn du ein USB-Stick hast und die Möglichkeit von dort zu Booten.... würde ich zuerst das Versuchen.

Hier ein link zu einem Gentoo Liveusb-Howto.

PXE-Boot funktioniert doch nur wenn dies von deiner Netzwerkkarte in deinem Laptop unterstützt wird. Und das mit den 3 Defekten CDs klingt für mich schon fast eher nach einem defekten CD/DVD-Laufwerk.

"NTFS" Funktioniert unter linux immer noch nicht einwand frei. Man kann es nur lesen und schreiben geht nur wenn man bestehende Dateien verändert und ihre Grösse nicht überschreitet. Zumindest wenn ich auf dem Aktuellen Stand bin.

Schau dir diesen Link einmal an: Netzwerkinstallation von Gentoo

Helfen wird dir das wohl nicht. Aber vielleicht bringt es dich einen Schritt weiter.

Viel Erfolg

----------

## blu3bird

mit captive geht auch normales schreiben(neue dateien anlegen etc.) aber es ist sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr langsam.

----------

## Masta Pete

 *blu3bird wrote:*   

> mit captive geht auch normales schreiben(neue dateien anlegen etc.) aber es ist sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr langsam.

 

wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dann habe die knoppix typen captive auch mit auf die knoppix cd gepackt. und knoppix kann man ja auch von usb stick booten. und wenn du umbedingt per pxe das ganze machen willst, gibt auch auf der knoppix cd einen terminal server, der pxe unterstützt. also wo ist das problem?

lg

pete

----------

## ricciderprinz

Hallo

Windows Image hab ich zb an ein XP Setup Boot gedacht. Bin gerade dabei mir eine *.img aus den 6 Image Datein von microsoft.com zu basteln. 

Weis eben nicht genau wo man das ansetzt mach das eben zum ersten Mal. Probem ist ja das NTFS. Da soltle ja auch kein DOS Win98 etc gehen.

Na die CDs sind extrem zerkratzt. Wird schon daran liegen.

Haben mit Linux nicht soviel Erfahrung. Das einzige was ich bisher gemacht habe war Gentoo einmal zu installieren. Hat ein ganzes Wochenende gedauert  :Smile:  Das hat mich aber eben auf die Idee gebracht eine minimal installation von Gentoo (Stage 1 glaub ich) wo ja schon einen SSH drauf ist. wenn ich da dann die Laufwerk mounten koennt und remote die Datein verschieben wàre das schon toll. Oder ich muss Samba installieren ich habe echt keine Ahnung.

Fuer eine Netzwerkinstall muss ich ja zumindest einmal von der Boot CD gestartet haben soweit ich das damals mitbekommen habe damit der SSH gestartet wird oder?

Wie langsam geht das. sind schon ein paar GB

USB Stick wàre eine Gschicht. Muss ich mir mal anschauen.

thx

raphi

PS: Netzwerkkarte unterstuetzt PXE natuerlich. Kennt sich jemand mit tftpd32 aus

Wie richtet man den richtig ein. Bekomme immer die Fehlermeldung:

Wenn ich tftpd32 starte kommt ein fehler.

Error Cant bind the BOOTP port to address!

Either you do not have necessary privilege or a BOOTP

daemon is already started or IP configuration has changed

bind returns error -1, GetLastError 10048

----------

## ricciderprinz

@Masta Pete Das Problem ist das ich keinen Brenner habe, da ich mir sonst schon eine funktionierende XP CD gemacht hàtte.

USB Stick werde ich aber probieren

thx

----------

## SinoTech

 *blu3bird wrote:*   

> mit captive geht auch normales schreiben(neue dateien anlegen etc.) aber es ist sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr langsam.

 

Schau mal hier: sys-fs/ntfs3g to replace sys-fs/captive for NTFS read/write?

Hab zwar noch nicht getestet wie schnell es ist, aber bei dem bisschen was ich bisher gemacht habe lief es eigentlich sehr gut.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Sorry ricciderprinz aber in meinen Augen redest du wirr  :Laughing: 

 *ricciderprinz wrote:*   

> 3 Install CDs koennen nicht booten (wahrscheinlich CD kaputt)[...]Hab keinen Brenner, kein Floppy[...] Na die CDs sind extrem zerkratzt. Wird schon daran liegen[...]

 

Also wie denn nun? Funktioniert das CD Laufwerk im Laptop noch oder funktioniert es nicht?

Hast du denn neben dem Laptop noch einen anderen Rechner rumstehen um das Netbooting durchzuführen?

Prinzipiell brauchst du für ein PXE Boot folgendes:

- DHCP Server (Welcher deinem Laptop anhand seiner MAC Adresse eine IP zuweist)

- TFTP Server (Damit der Kernel übertragen werden kann)

- Einen NFS Server (Um den Rest des Systemes zu laden).

Leider gibt es mit PXE ein kleines Problem. PXE kann nur maximal 32KB grosse Dateien übertragen, der Kernel ist aber viel grösser. Daher muss man zuerst ein "Network Bootstrap Program" laden (z.B. von Syslinux) welcher dann den entsprechenden Kernel via tftp nachlädt. Sobald der Kernel drüben ist musst du eine Initial Ramdisk via NFS laden, welche dann alle benötigten Programme etc. beinhaltet. Da könntest du dann z.b. NTFS read Treiber drinn haben, mit denen du deine Daten via NFS auf den Server schreibst. Wenn du dann wieder die Daten haben willst, kannst du mittels NFS for Windows das Zeugs wieder zurückholen.

Alternativ sparst du aber auch eine Menge an Zeit und Nerven, wenn du einfach in den nächsten Laden gehst, dir einen 2.5'' IDE Adapter für 5-10Euro kaufst und damit die 2.5'' Laptop HD einfach mittels Adapter an einen Desktop Rechner anschliesst. Dort bootest du dann Windows und kopierst die Daten weg.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## slick

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Sorry ricciderprinz aber in meinen Augen redest du wirr 
> 
>  *ricciderprinz wrote:*   3 Install CDs koennen nicht booten (wahrscheinlich CD kaputt)[...]Hab keinen Brenner, kein Floppy[...] Na die CDs sind extrem zerkratzt. Wird schon daran liegen[...] 
> 
> Also wie denn nun? Funktioniert das CD Laufwerk im Laptop noch oder funktioniert es nicht?

 

Also wenn das CD-Rom eindeutig funktioniert und es nur an den CDs liegt, schau Dich mal beim Zeitschriftendealer Deiner Wahl um, es ist fast immer irgendeine Zeitschrift im Umlauf die eine Linux-Boot-CD dabei hat, aktuell wäre das (u.a.?) z.B. die c`t Sonderausgabe mit SuSE. Zum Gentoo-Installieren sollte das reichen.

----------

## ricciderprinz

Ja kann sein das das etwas verwirrend war, sry. Das CD Laufwerk vom Laptop funktioniert. Ich habe aber keinen Brenner auf der Workstation (W2K) und am Laptop kein Floppy.

Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe ist das nur eine SUSE bei Ct zum installieren. Kann aber keine partition formatieren und auf eine bestehende windows part kann ich das sicher nicht installieren. Ein Knoppix welches schon die passenden NTFS Treiber hat wàre toll. Bin aber in Italien und muss erst mal einen Zeitungshàndler finden der so was hat.

Das mit dem auf den Server spielen geht nicht da die Workstation nur wenig Speicherplatz hat.

LinuxLiveUSB geht auch nicht weil in jedem How to wird ein vorhandene Linux Box verlangt aber nirgends gibt es ein fertiges Image.

Das mit dem Gehàuse werde ich wahrscheinlich letztendlich machen. Ist halt das Erfolgserlebnis futsch.   :Rolling Eyes: 

thx

raphi

----------

## slick

Hää? Also jetzt erklär bitte nochmal genau was Du machen möchtest, Dausafe, also das auch ich das verstehe  :Wink: 

----------

## schmidicom

Ich glaube ich verstehe was er meint:

Er will Daten von seinem Laptop übers Netzwerk auf einen anderen Rechner kopieren oder von Partition zu Partition. Da aber nichts vorhanden ist was man am Laptop booten könnte will er nun ein Linux übers Netzwerk booten um so die Daten zu kopieren. Den Rest verstehe ich auch nicht so ganz, aber vermutlich lief auf dem Laptop ein Windows auf NT basis.

Was du suchst ist PXELINUX. Damit kannst du ein Linux über PXE booten sofern die Netzwerkkarte (Die vom Laptop natürlich) das auch kann.

Aber wie man das einrichtet weiß ich nicht. Scheint mir aber nicht so einfach zu sein. Außerdem muss rein von der PXE Technologie her (egal ob Linux oder Windows) der DHCP-Server den Clients (also der Netzwerkkarte des Laptops) sagen welche IP der PXE-Server hat. Das heißt du musst auch einen DCHP-Server haben der das kann. Aber die üblichen DHCP-Server die man z.B. in einem Router am laufen hat können so was nicht oder nur selten. Also musst du auch noch einen DHCP-Server auf einem laufenden Computer im selben Netzwerk installieren der das kann.

Meiner Meinung nach ein wenig zu viel Aufwand nur für die Datenrettung.

Aber falls du es dennoch versuchen willst hier ein Link zu PXELINUX:

http://syslinux.zytor.com/pxe.php

Und hier noch etwas das vieleicht helfen könnte:

http://www.think-future.de/DOCUMENTATION/CD-Net-Install-HOWTO/Last edited by schmidicom on Tue Aug 01, 2006 12:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## think4urs11

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Alternativ sparst du aber auch eine Menge an Zeit und Nerven, wenn du einfach in den nächsten Laden gehst, dir einen 2.5'' IDE Adapter für 5-10Euro kaufst und damit die 2.5'' Laptop HD einfach mittels Adapter an einen Desktop Rechner anschliesst. Dort bootest du dann Windows und kopierst die Daten weg.

 

Alter Spielverderber, das ist ja langweilig  :Wink: 

das müßte ohne Zuhilfenahme einer Linuxmachine gehen soweit ich es 'auffe Schnelle' verstanden habe.

Voraussetzung ist natürlich das das betroffene Gerät von USB-Stick booten kann...

http://www.erikveen.dds.nl/qemupuppy/index.html

----------

## schmidicom

 *ricciderprinz wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Wie kann ich von einem W2K ueber Netzwerk Linux booten mit dem ich datein von C (FAT32) auf D/E (NTFS)
> 
> verschieben. Hab irgendwo gelesen NTFS geht jetzt? Ich habe mir gedacht ich koennte ueber SSH mit WinSCP die Datein einfach verschieben. 
> ...

 

Falls das heißt das du vor hast unter Windows ein Linux für den Netzwerkboot zur Verfügung zu stellen. Vergiss es lieber gleich. Erstens ist ein Netzerkboot Dienst unter Windows erst ab der Server Edition verfügbar und ob es Freeware Programme gibt die das können bezweifle ich stark. 

Für den GameCube gibt es ein Programm das ein Linux übers Netzwerk unter Windows zur Verfügung stellt aber ich glaube nicht das das bei einem normalen Laptop anwendbar ist.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also ich will jetzt einfach mal losgelöst von allen vorherrigen Post meine Meinung dazu äussern.

Vorschlag Nr. 1:

Du besorgst dir den Adapter, baust die Festplatte aus und Kopierst/Reparierst deine Windowsinstallation des Laptops an dem normalen Rechner mit wenig speicherplatz. (Auf dem aber kein Linux ist).

Vorschlag Nr.2:

Du saugst dir mit dem eben geannten Rechner eine Knoppix CD. Oder ein VM-Player (VMware -> googeln!) Image, das du dann auch auf deinem normalen Rechner ein Linux starten kannst. Und spätestens in dieser "eingeperrten Linux-Umgebung" kannst du dann auch deinen LIVE-USB Stick bauen um damit deinen Laptop zu Booten.

Vorschlag Nr.3:

Wenn du unbengt den PXE-Boot verwenden willst. Brauchst du wie bemerkt einen "guten" DHCP Server. Mit dem normalen Windows XP hab ich es nicht geschafft. Hier braucht man dann schon die teure Windows Server-Version um Überhaupt einen PXE-Boot zu realisieren. Daher rate ich dann eher noch zu einer VM-Linux-Lösung in der du auf dem Windows ein Virtuelles Linux startest, dann dort einen Configurierten DHCP-Server und einen tftpd Server inkl. Bootimage usw. Aber ich denke spätestens jetzt hast du diese Lösung schon verworfen weil sie viel zu Kompliziert ist :D

Solltest du ein kleines Linux suchen das einfach auf einen USB-Stick passt rate ich dir zu DSL weil es grade mal 50 MB gross ist. Distrowatch hat aber auch noch unterschiedliche "schlanke Linuxe" auf lager, die für dich interessant sein könnten.

Knoppix mit gestartetem Terminalserver ist, denke ich nicht so geeignet da es eher einer Thin-Client u. KnoppixServer ähnelt mit der man "indirekt" auf dem Server arbeitet aber "keinen Zugriff" auf die Laufwerke des pxe-gebootetem Clienten bekommt.

Mfg Chris

----------

